# Autoload PCMCIA modules?

## danzvash

I thought the pcmcia-cs package installed scripts which autoloaded the necessary pcmcia modules at boot-time (i.e. pcmcia_core, i82365, ds etc), and then ran the cardmgr.

At the moment I have to insmod these modules by hand to get the network up. 

I installed as per the Gentoo install docs, taking note of the PCMCIA announcement on this forum NOT to rc-update add net.eth0  (code listings 34-36 in the install doc need updating in this respect). Nonetheless there is still a /etc/init.d/net.eth0 file.

Anyway: when "/etc/init.d/pcmcia start" runs, I get a cardmgr message saying 

"no pcmcia driver in /proc/devices"

Obviously this is because none of the pcmcia-cs modules are loaded. 

MY question is: should the modules not have been loaded at boot-time automatically by some other script? OR am I expected to put each one (i82365, ds etc) into the /etc/modules.autoload file?

Thanks,

Dan

----------

## cedric

Yes you must write these modules in the file /etc/modules.autoload.  The only module that cardmgr load is the one specific to your card, so you don't need to put this one in /etc/modules.autoload.

----------

